# BREEDERS IN WISCONSIN!



## gymnastics4life707 (Mar 1, 2010)

in there any Maltese breeders in Wisconsin that sell heathy(adorable) maltese!! :wub:


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

We're glad you came to us FIRST before buying a puppy! Way to go to you! :thumbsup: 

Okay, would you please consider having a puppy shipped to you for an extra fee? Many, MANY of us have great experiences with that. We even have our own maltese transporter on this forum. Unfortunately, there are no reputable breeders in WI that I know of. 
First, what's your price range?


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

You might want to check out the breeders listed on the American Maltese Association Breeder Referral list. I don't know of any Wisconsin breeders off the top of my head but there are some very good breeders in Minnesota, Iowa, Illinois, Indiana and Michigan. They are breeders who are also showing their dogs. I'm a big advocate of seeing a puppy before making a purchase and I want to see the puppy in person, not just photos emailed to me. I also find great comfort in knowing that the breeder from whom I got a puppy is close by for support and advice should it be needed. The link for the AMA Breeder Referral List is: http://americanmaltese.org/ama_breeder_2010_list.htm

Good luck with your search.

MaryH


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

There are also many Rescues, in Wisconsin. Yep, healthy, and adorable. You may want to look into that, as well.

So yep, either a Reputable Breeder, or Reputable Rescue. Make sure you do your homework. We're here to help with that.

The link Mary provided, is VERY helpful. Check it out.


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Mar 2 2010, 12:16 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=891710


> There are also many Rescues, in Wisconsin. Yep, healthy, and adorable. You may want to look into that, as well.[/B]


So true! But first, if you would tell us your price range so we can get an idea of what's the best for you!


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

QUOTE (ilovemymaltese @ Mar 2 2010, 12:17 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=891711


> QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Mar 2 2010, 12:16 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=891710





> There are also many Rescues, in Wisconsin. Yep, healthy, and adorable. You may want to look into that, as well.[/B]


So true! But first, if you would tell us your price range so we can get an idea of what's the best for you!  
[/B][/QUOTE]

Brianna,

As has been discussed many times in many other threads, prices are not always set in stone. And we've also had a very recent discussion about why building a "short list" on price alone may close the door to some wonderful opportunities. And as Deb mentioned, there is a wonderful rescue group, Northcentral Maltese Rescue, headquartered in Wisconsin. They would undboutedly be another source of very good information and have a wealth of Maltese knowledge in the Wisconsin area.

MaryH


----------



## llf060787 (Nov 19, 2007)

Please, please, please consider a rescue. There's many maltese pups on petfinder.com that are in Wisconsin. Here is a cutie named Gizmo http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaype...?petid=15820533 

I adopted a maltese female pup this past December and it was the best decision we ever made. There's lots of rescues in shelters and foster care that need a loving home. Please consider adopting. Many of the maltese on this site are former rescues.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Northcentral Rescue,Inc WI ,they might have Malt puppies from a puppy mill or even an older dog. I would definately check them out first. I think they're in Racine?


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

QUOTE (michellerobison @ Mar 2 2010, 12:04 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=891791


> Northcentral Rescue,Inc WI ,they might have Malt puppies from a puppy mill or even an older dog. I would definately check them out first. I think they're in Racine?[/B]



Oh,don't forget the shelter vote. I vote everyday!

http://www.theanimalrescuesite.com/clickTo....faces?siteId=3

American Maltese Assoc. Rescue in CA

Northcentral Rescue,Inc WI


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

QUOTE (ilovemymaltese @ Mar 2 2010, 12:17 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=891711


> QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Mar 2 2010, 12:16 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=891710





> There are also many Rescues, in Wisconsin. Yep, healthy, and adorable. You may want to look into that, as well.[/B]


So true! But first, if you would tell us your price range so we can get an idea of what's the best for you! 
[/B][/QUOTE]

I just have to caution anyone looking at this, when you are considering adding to your family, wether you consider rescue or a puppy from a breeder the main decision point should not be price. I hate to see people look at rescue as a "cheap alternative." 

I have added several rescues to my family and made that decision based on a variety of reasons. I hate to think that price would be the sole determining factor for anyone considering rescue.


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

QUOTE (CloudClan @ Mar 2 2010, 12:40 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=891807


> QUOTE (ilovemymaltese @ Mar 2 2010, 12:17 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=891711





> QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Mar 2 2010, 12:16 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=891710





> There are also many Rescues, in Wisconsin. Yep, healthy, and adorable. You may want to look into that, as well.[/B]


So true! But first, if you would tell us your price range so we can get an idea of what's the best for you! 
[/B][/QUOTE]

I just have to caution anyone looking at this, when you are considering adding to your family, wether you consider rescue or a puppy from a breeder the main decision point should not be price. I hate to see people look at rescue as a "cheap alternative." 

I have added several rescues to my family and made that decision based on a variety of reasons. I hate to think that price would be the sole determining factor for anyone considering rescue.
[/B][/QUOTE]

Mary and Carina, I deff. agree with you both! I asked her price range so WE could find her some puppies that she can consider. Like for example, if she didn't want to pay over 2000, I wouldn't show her some breeders as a first choice but maybe as a second, because you're right prces aren't set in stone.


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

QUOTE (ilovemymaltese @ Mar 2 2010, 03:28 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=891841


> Mary and Carina, I deff. agree with you both! I asked her price range so WE could find her some puppies that she can consider. Like for example, if she didn't want to pay over 2000, I wouldn't show her some breeders as a first choice but maybe as a second, because you're right prces aren't set in stone. [/B]


Who is the WE?? Are you acting as a buyer's agent these days? Or a seller's broker? I'm hoping it's just your youthful enthusiasm. Asking someone on a public internet forum what they might be willing to spend for anything might be just a bit overreaching. The OP asked about breeders in Wisconsin ... give him/her the opportunity to do some research. He/she can always come back to ask questions.

MaryH


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

QUOTE (MaryH @ Mar 2 2010, 03:51 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=891846


> QUOTE (ilovemymaltese @ Mar 2 2010, 03:28 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=891841





> Mary and Carina, I deff. agree with you both! I asked her price range so WE could find her some puppies that she can consider. Like for example, if she didn't want to pay over 2000, I wouldn't show her some breeders as a first choice but maybe as a second, because you're right prces aren't set in stone. [/B]


Who is the WE?? Are you acting as a buyer's agent these days? Or a seller's broker? I'm hoping it's just your youthful enthusiasm. Asking someone on a public internet forum what they might be willing to spend for anything might be just a bit overreaching. The OP asked about breeders in Wisconsin ... give him/her the opportunity to do some research. He/she can always come back to ask questions.

MaryH
[/B][/QUOTE]

LOL noooo! I do breeder/rescue browsing every week, and I know many here who do as well. When we see cuties pop up from time to time, we let the new comers know about them. Many members here appreciate it too, as I do a lot of "behind the scene" puppy finding too, I even check up on members on how their search is doing. I always check prices, even though I'm not puppy searching for the next 5+ years. They know I have nothing better to do with my life than to look at maltese puppy pictures! I like to think of myself as the "match-maker". B) *Everytime* someone comes puppy searching on this forum I always ask them this, sometimes I ask a whole lot more. Weird, this is the first time I'm hearing this sort of concern in my 1.5 years of being here.....but I see where you're coming from...good to know. And THANK YOU for not jumping to conclusions. :heart:

To the OP- Off topic but I also love gymnastics!


----------



## gymnastics4life707 (Mar 1, 2010)

QUOTE (ilovemymaltese @ Mar 1 2010, 11:30 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=891676


> We're glad you came to us FIRST before buying a puppy! Way to go to you! :thumbsup:
> 
> Okay, would you please consider having a puppy shipped to you for an extra fee? Many, MANY of us have great experiences with that. We even have our own maltese transporter on this forum. Unfortunately, there are no reputable breeders in WI that I know of.
> First, what's your price range?[/B]


My Price Range is about 400-1000....And shipping would work probally very well!


----------



## gymnastics4life707 (Mar 1, 2010)

QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Mar 2 2010, 01:16 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=891710


> There are also many Rescues, in Wisconsin. Yep, healthy, and adorable. You may want to look into that, as well.
> 
> So yep, either a Reputable Breeder, or Reputable Rescue. Make sure you do your homework. We're here to help with that.
> 
> The link Mary provided, is VERY helpful. Check it out.[/B]


Thank You 
I will Cheak out rescues! 
Haha and yes i have done my homework and maltese thanks for caring For the animals! :ThankYou:


----------



## gymnastics4life707 (Mar 1, 2010)

QUOTE (llf060787 @ Mar 2 2010, 12:14 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=891776


> Please, please, please consider a rescue. There's many maltese pups on petfinder.com that are in Wisconsin. Here is a cutie named Gizmo http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaype...?petid=15820533
> 
> I adopted a maltese female pup this past December and it was the best decision we ever made. There's lots of rescues in shelters and foster care that need a loving home. Please consider adopting. Many of the maltese on this site are former rescues.[/B]


THank You!

im Considering a rescue! thanks


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

Here's a good rescue search for you, browse through these cuties in Wisconsin: http://www.petfinder.com/search/search.cgi...;location=54166

Check out the AMA list that MaryH posted for any breeders near by. If you are considering other breeders, check out our breeders section on this forum for some current available puppies. 

Happy searchin'!


----------

